# Pacific Blue in pictures!!!!



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

How many of you guys here remember the tv series Pacific Blue??? It was labelled as Baywatch on Bikes..lol.. Its about cops from the Santa Monica Police bicycle patrol unit. They patrol the Santa Monica pier, the beach, the boardwalk and the areas surrounding the place... Anyway, Pacific Blue was what made me take up cycling as a hobby when I first saw it when I was only about 13 years old back in 1997. Yeah some of the plots or maybe their acting are a bit off, but I have to salute the bike chases which includes stunts etc... The part where the cops chase down the bad guys on their bikes and doing some great looking stunts in mostly every episode was what I loved about the show. Thanks to some help from Hans Rey etc, their stunts were always fresh and original...

And who could forget the cool looking bikes they used.. Brands like Schwinn (the bikes used in the first season), Trek (Y33 used from season 2 onwards), the Spinergy REV-X wheels and Nite Rider gained lots of exposure as a result of the show..

Well I recently managed to get the entire season 1 on original region 2 dvd and I've noticed that photos of the show is really lacking on the internet especially the cast with the bikes... So I've taken some great screen captures from some of the episodes... Check it out!!! Note that the bike used in season 1 was a Schwinn S-10... Hell yeah... Its a classic!!! Enjoy the photos..










































*In the shots below, notice that the bike is a GT. No doubt a stunt bike, probably being done by Hans Rey.... >>>*

















*Now back to the Schwinn's....*

























































*Removing and cleaning the salted sea water after wards in and on the bike will no doubt be a pain in the [email protected]#..lol..*


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice Schwinns actually  But i wonder how long they lasted riding in the salt water


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

Like all things that were once fashionable it's aged very poorly... I decided to watch some scenes on you tube like this one:





Pretty decent stunts, really dumb premise (really who in their right mind would use a bike to rob people in broad daylight?), and it has piqued my interest on whether the average metro bike cop is that fast.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Biohazard74 said:


> Nice Schwinns actually  But i wonder how long they lasted riding in the salt water


Hahaha... Probably why it lasted only a season before changing it to the Trek Y33 bikes from season 2 onwards..  Sorry Schwinn fans, i'm joking...lol..

The Y33 looks way cooler though! The producers probably thought that the Schwinn S-10 did not look good on screen.... Thats probably why it lasted for only one season.. Schwinn must have been pissed at that time.. Trek gained more exposure after wards..


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Ktse said:


> Like all things that were once fashionable it's aged very poorly... I decided to watch some scenes on you tube like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahha.. Yeah.. And that's my video!!!

Exactly like I said, the stunts were great to watch, some were just a sight to behold.. Different episodes had different stunts.. The premise on the other hand were quite illogical.. But hey, its just a show...lol..


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Man what a lame show, sometimes I look back on stuff like that and wonder WTF we were thinking watching this stuff.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

Jim311 said:


> Man what a lame show, sometimes I look back on stuff like that and wonder WTF we were thinking watching this stuff.


Television series had its days in the 80s and 90s.. Shows such as Knight Rider, Airwolf, The A Team... All hits in the 80s.. Then came Baywatch, Silk Stalkings, Pacific Blue in the 90s... Of course the shows on tv now is different compared to how it was before, can't compare them. These were great shows during its time..

As for Pacific Blue, you have got to give credit though to all the bike stunts they put in during the series.. And the show actually sort of exposed the world to extreme sports and cycling even more.. And hey, it actually lasted 5 seasons.. The show sort of went to a different tone in mid 4th and 5th season, more drama, less action on bikes. Hence the lost in viewership before it was canceled..


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

Ktse said:


> .... and it has piqued my interest on whether the average metro bike cop is that fast.


Not around here. Only time we see them are in parades and they ride old Cannondale's and Proflex's which look like they came from an episode of Pacific Blue, and the bikes look like they're screaming for mercy under the weight of the riders...


----------



## stingray4540 (Jun 25, 2009)

Heck yeah, I used to love that show when I was a kid. I think I watched mostly for the bikes, because I remember nothing of the plots or storyline, just the bike stunts!


----------



## Rogueldr (Jul 30, 2007)

I watched for the bikes but also for the hot blonde with two different colored eyes.


----------



## imranbecks (Dec 23, 2006)

stingray4540 said:


> Heck yeah, I used to love that show when I was a kid. I think I watched mostly for the bikes, because I remember nothing of the plots or storyline, just the bike stunts!


Haha.. Yeah.. Me too... I watch it mainly for the bikes and all the action scenes with the bikes...

And who can forget the babes in the show too.. Especially Paula Trickey...


----------



## andilein (Feb 2, 2010)

*parts*

hey guys,

im currently looking to rebuild some of the bikes on the show. here in austria, generally europe, its really hard to get a schwinn s10 nowadays. i can get my hands onto a y33 frame and a gt zaskar easily though.

do you guys know any more manufacturer of the parts (or a company/product that looks quite equal) apart from the obvious (niterider, spinergy..) like e.g. the saddle-bag system or the suspensionfork (wich kinda smells rockshox to me but im not sure)?

thanks in advance for your repliles guys, greetings from freezing cold austria 
AK


----------



## PG256 (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha I remember that show. I just sold a pair of those wheels on ebay too.


----------



## andilein (Feb 2, 2010)

you should have told me id have bought them


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Pacific Blue had to be one of the lamest shows ever. Even for a police show. Gave some opportunities for some riders (and skaters) to show off some talents but that's about it. As a former Santa Monica resident this show offended me greatly. Except for the tits, those were entertaining at least.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, that show lasted five seasons? Incredible. 

It did foster an unhealthy lust for spinergy wheels, though.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Ktse said:


> Like all things that were once fashionable it's aged very poorly... I decided to watch some scenes on you tube like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some films and TV series if you really thought about it, some of the action shots don't make very much sense at all.

I was watching James Bond "The World is not Enough" on TV the other day and the opening sequence where Bond is on this super uber speed boat going after this chic on a big boat and it seems like it takes forever for him to catch up to the boat - even after turning on the rockets. :madman:

I am like come on - in real life Bond's speedboat would have caught and passed that bigger boat in like a few seconds w/o even turning on the rockets....


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i used to love this show lol but looking back at it now it was a bit cheesy


----------



## eringel (Jun 1, 2007)

I watched that show and likewise, didn't care about the plot. I loved it. It took care of the anxiety and withdrawal when my VHS copy of "Rad" wasn't working. Man did I want Spinergy wheels.


----------



## Tom93R1 (Jan 26, 2005)

Pacific Blue was cheesy... Greatest American Hero on the other hand was an excellent show!


----------



## Nobleman (Nov 11, 2006)

Ah yes, just as we all watched Bay Watch for the babes. Unfortunately, just two babes in this one.


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I thought sand and bikes don't mix very well.


----------



## Rex32 (Apr 13, 2008)

I just got both seasons 2 and 3 downloaded on my laptop... I can upload individual episodes to megaupload if anyone wants to see a few or try to revive some of the torrents if a few people are interested - PM me.


-Mike


----------



## NRS3Rider (Aug 6, 2007)

Rex were did you find them on the net?


----------



## bmmcmorrow (Jan 1, 2022)

Hate to resurrect such an old thread, but as there's no other information at all from Google searches about the bikes of Pacific Blue, I thought I'd just clarify something, the Schwinn in season 1 is not an S-10, it is an S(9Six) as evident from the rear triangle, specifically the arch above the rear brake mount.


----------

